

Lifecycle Emails: Magic Pixie Dust for User Onboarding - Ciotti
http://www.helpscout.net/blog/lifecycle-emails/

======
samuelhulick
Hi all! I'm the author of the post, and would love to field any and all
questions you may have right here, should you have such things. Also,
comments/critiques are very welcome.

